# Tom Henry 2014 Index



## hebertjl5 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi All!

First off, good luck to everyone on the exam tomorrow if you are taking it. This forum has been a great resource and I look forward to sharing my success and failures here in the future to help those who are in my same position!

I have a question regarding the Tom Henry 2014 Index - is there a downloadable PDF that you may purchase online or is it only hardcopy? I had purchased it but was sent the 2011 Index by mistake...too late for them to correct.

Is there a website where I may purchase the PDF of the 2014 Tom Henry Index? Or does someone know where I may find it?

Thank you!

James


----------



## Kovz (Oct 29, 2015)

You should be fine with the 2011 index using it with the 2014 code. Most article numbers are the same. I had the 2005 version of Tom Henry when I took the exam in April with the 2014 code. It still matched up pretty well.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## hebertjl5 (Oct 29, 2015)

Glad to hear - already started looking through and it's not too bad.

Thank you!


----------

